# Halloween has been re-scheduled!!!



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

On October 29th, we were unfortunately hit pretty badly by an ice/snow storm that took down lots of trees and power lines around town (Sharon, MA). We spent 4 hours with a chain saw cutting up the large fallen branches (and the top half of 2 trees that had snapped off). Due to all of the power lines and downed trees, the town decided to cancel Trick-or-Treating due to safety concerns... which I can completely understand.

The good news is we will be having TOTs on Sunday!!! Woohoo!!!

Attached are a few pictures:
- Tree branch that smashed my wife's car hood and windshield.
- Top half of tree sticking out the ground to the left of the tree.


----------



## scary rick (Dec 6, 2008)

holy crap. Glad no one was hurt. nice to have a second chance for halloween hope the weather holds up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you got slammed up north!

Glad to hear Halloween will not be a total loss for you.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

I have no pictures, but for all intents and purposes, Halloween was cancelled. The neighborhood is cleared out. School cancelled until Monday. Even if TnT was rescheduled to Saturday, there is no one around. No direct weather related deaths. Some influenced (traffic accidents, CO poisoning, and a fire due to a barbeque used indoors).

I am still without power since Saturday afternoon.

The positives:
Happend on a Saturday
I had my Halloween ceramics so I was able to burn pillar candles all night
I took down my graveyard Friday so nothing was broken (except 2 "$2" tombstones)
I have a generator

The negatives:
3 boxes of candy
didn't enjoy the holiday
Power is promised 11:59pm Sunday.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope everything gets back to normal quickly and safely for you all!


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Just got power back this evening.

I would have expected that the neighborhood to be TPd due to the lack of candy (Rechedule TOT to Saturday), but I don't think there were any ToT today, nor any tree branches to hang the TP on.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So glad you get to have halloween even if it's after.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

Our re-scheduled Halloween was a great success. We were a bit worried in the beginning as there were only a few ToTs trickling through but then the masses came. All in all we had roughly 100+ ToTs. (Typical year is 200 to 300).

Lots of fun as usual!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it worked out for you MB. My town went ahead with Halloween but cancelled it in any zones without power, and they even set up a quick trunk or treat party at one of the local high schools. 187 Went through the haunt, almost identical to last year, so not bad at all for it's second year.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Sloatsburgh said:


> I have no pictures, but for all intents and purposes, Halloween was cancelled. The neighborhood is cleared out. School cancelled until Monday. Even if TnT was rescheduled to Saturday, there is no one around. No direct weather related deaths. Some influenced (traffic accidents, CO poisoning, and a fire due to a barbeque used indoors).
> 
> I am still without power since Saturday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. I live in Westchester County and we had a Halloween Party the night we got hit! Half my guest list was out the window!!! My sister lives in Brookfield Ct and she was the only person on the block who had power!It 's sad because you plan all year for something and bam you get hit with weather that you should not be seeing until another 6 to 8 weeks! Well 2012 is a lot of make up time for sure!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And now it's 60 degrees today....damn Mother Nature!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Who are you tellin? It's 68 and sunny in Northern VA, Not that I'm complaining....I'm Dreaming of a Green Christmas.....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Please stay on topic


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The thread is about the weather.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> The thread is about the weather.


This thread is about Halloween being re-scheduled in Sharon, MA due to the weather on that weekend.
Feel free to post your current forecast in Unstructured Thoughts.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow....


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Don't get her (Mother Nature) poed....

We barely escaped this year with three days of freezing rain and snow the morning of the 31st. Luckily it dried up somewhat but got really cold in the evening the night of our big trail haunt. It was a big pain setting everything up but it turned out great.

A big bon-fire kept us warm...


----------

